# Just when you thought it couldn't get worse....



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 17, 2004)

I am a doll lover, maker and collector (in a small way) and therefore, I am on the e-mail list of a number of doll sites. Just now I received a "heads up" from one such site listing a "new" offering: Barbie as Galadriel from Lord of the Rings! 

Just when I thought it couldn't get worse.....


----------



## DGoeij (Nov 17, 2004)

It's like a tragic comedy, I can't help but snigger.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 17, 2004)

Mrs. Maggott said:


> I am a doll lover, maker and collector (in a small way) and therefore, I am on the e-mail list of a number of doll sites. Just now I received a "heads up" from one such site listing a "new" offering: Barbie as Galadriel from Lord of the Rings!
> 
> Just when I thought it couldn't get worse.....



What's wrong with that? It's definitely a step up for Barbie!

Barley


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 17, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> What's wrong with that? It's definitely a step up for Barbie!
> 
> Barley


And a precipice down for Galadriel! Wait for Ken-Aragorn and Cabbage Patch hobbits!


----------



## baragund (Nov 17, 2004)

My 6-year-old is definitely going to want one!


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 17, 2004)

baragund said:


> My 6-year-old is definitely going to want one!


Well, just take some brown yarn and sew it on the feet of any Cabbage Patch doll (match foot hair to head hair for accuracy, please!). You can also put leather on the sole of the foot (hobbits are supposed to have thick soles so that they didn't need boots....


----------



## Elemmire (Nov 17, 2004)

A Galadriel barbie... wow

*shudders*  

it can always get worse.......

I wonder if she can glow green?

*sniggers*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 19, 2005)

*maliciously bumps the amusing thread*

That. is. awful.


*joins in the sniggering*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 19, 2005)

*oh my! Good find B!!!*

How much worse _can_ it get? I'll give you an idea... 



Mrs. Maggott said:


> Barbie as Galadriel from Lord of the Rings!



I had to read this twice. The first time I almost died for what I thought it said: Barbie as _Gandalf_...   

*Curled up in pain for laughing*


----------



## spirit (Sep 20, 2005)

Mrs. Maggott said:


> I am a doll lover, maker and collector (in a small way) and therefore, I am on the e-mail list of a number of doll sites. Just now I received a "heads up" from one such site listing a "new" offering: Barbie as Galadriel from Lord of the Rings!
> 
> Just when I thought it couldn't get worse.....




Gooooood NO!

Please!


I'm a true hater of barbie dolls, and if they make Galadriel into a Barbie style doll, that's going to put a totally different perspective on her! 


Bloody idiots who came up with this idea need to be eliminated!


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 20, 2005)

spirit said:


> Bloody idiots who came up with this idea need to be eliminated!



In my experience, you usually run out of people long before you run out of reasons for having to eliminate them. I prefer an occasional snort, if I really feel the need to express distaste.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, hello my Dutch friend. Good to see you around again!!!!!


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Sep 20, 2005)

well as long as they don't do Gimli 

but thats just wrong


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 21, 2005)

Arvedui said:


> Well, hello my Dutch friend. Good to see you around again!!!!!



HiYa,

nice to see I'm remembered. The last year I've been a little Tolkien-tired to be honest. I've also been very peroccupied with school, I've switched studies once again.  Not a decision I've taken lightly and it took me awhile to get adjusted.

I gave my girlfriend a DVD-player for her birthday and we're finding time to watch all the extra's on the EE-dvd's. Hence I once again turned to the true story and various other writings. Unavoidably I started reading threads on TTF again and couldn't help myself but respond. My notorious big mouth came out intact.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 21, 2005)

Perhaps we can coax Mrs. Maggott out of hiding. It isn't like you, m'dear, to be this inaccessible! You were talking about the Barbie/Galadriel doll. Did you know that there's also a _Ken/Legolas_ doll???   I have supplied a picture of both of them (see below), and the place on Amazon where they can be purchased: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0003069Z2/104-3341245-0598313?v=glance ! Only about $70 — cheap!  

Barley


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 21, 2005)

Yikes,

my brother and I are in the possesion of a dvd-edition of terminator 2. In the extra's you can watch ommited scenes and one of them is der Arnold as the Terminator, trying to smile. It's the first thing that comes to mind after seeing these dolls. *shudders*


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 21, 2005)

DGoeij said:


> Yikes,
> 
> my brother and I are in the possesion of a dvd-edition of terminator 2. In the extra's you can watch ommited scenes and one of them is der Arnold as the Terminator, trying to smile. It's the first thing that comes to mind after seeing these dolls. *shudders*



Shudder indeed! Thankfully such a thought had never contaminated my brain — before you mentioned it.  But welcome back! 

Barley


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 21, 2005)

*it couldn't get worse.... oh, but it can!*

*sees the dolls; snickers; tries to hold back; giggles; bites tongue; nearly dies*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 21, 2005)

Run away!!!


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Sep 21, 2005)

THATS NOT NICE! it looks absolutely NothING like Legolas OR Galadreil


----------

